# Going abroad with pump...advice please.



## katerinatype1 (May 21, 2010)

I've been on the pump for six months nearly now and am about to go to Germany in a month...I was wondering how to deal with airport scanners etc!

I'm not too bothered about the time change as it's only an hour so will edit my basals accordingly. 

I'm expecting it to be pretty hot though and was also thinking about how hot the insulin is going to get in the pump. I wear it pretty much next to my hip all the time (i'm a big dress/skirt wearer so tend to never use the clip and tuck the pump away in tights/leggings)

Thanks for looking


----------



## Red Pumper (May 21, 2010)

Hi Katerina,

first of all it is best that you obtain a letter from your diabtes care team (probably your DSN) to explain that you have type 1 diabetes and that you can't be disconnected from the pump.

Most pumps CAN'T be passed through the scanners with your hand luggage and will error when you walk through the metal detector. If you explain to the security people that you are wearing an insulin pump, they should allow you to walk around the scanner give you a pat down search instead.

Keith.


----------



## Catherine-louise (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Katerina,
I took my pump with me to Malta last year and I took my pump off and explained (as best I could) what it was. I also had a letter from my Diabetic consultant which I showed to the people operating the scanners. Surprisingly, security in Malta were more relaxed about it than in the UK. I was fully expecting both parties to kick up a stink, but neither even raised a eyebrow. They just put it separately through the scanner and off I went. Weirdly, they were more concerned about my laptop!

Regarding heat, it acts as a mega catalyst with my insulin and I end up going low pretty quickly. I had quite a number of hypos whilst I was in Malta, especially by the pool in direct sunlight. I'd definitely speak to your health care team about it.

I was worried about my pump also because it used to get awful hot with the sunshine and since I was away I panicked that it would break. But that was fine too.

Don't worry, you should be fine and have a great hol! x


----------



## Catherine-louise (Jun 1, 2010)

Also, I'm pretty sure I got a piece of paper in my medtronic pump packaging which explained that they don't react to airport security scanners. I'm not 100% on that though. Would be pretty clever if they didn't though! x


----------



## Catherine-louise (Jun 1, 2010)

Keith?

I notice your name is 'Red-Pumper' and that you're from Lancashire - you don't own/work/run the 'Red Pump' pub near Clitheroe, do you? It's a long shot, I know.

Catherine x


----------

